# Colon Cleanse



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone used a diurectic like this. I have no noticable digestion problems, but I keep hearing information that makes me consider this idea. From what I hear it can really increase the bodies digestion and nutrition absorption processes. So anyone ever used it? Tell me more.


----------



## #0000 (May 18, 2005)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> Has anyone used a diurectic like this. .


 :con what is that?


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

#0000 said:


> ABetterTomorrow said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used a diurectic like this. .
> ...


A diuretic is a substance that removes water from the body by promoting urine formation and the loss of salt (sodium).

By this definition, Im not talking about a diuretic. I guess people often use water pills and colon cleansers hand in hand. That is probably where I got confused.

A colon cleanser does just what it sounds like. It makes you go to the bathroom in such a way that clears out your colon. I guess the idea that our normal bowel functions don't fully remove undigested waste, often leaving behind years of built up toxins. Colon cleanser removes all this and allows for maximum digestion process and nutritient absorption.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> Has anyone used a diurectic like this. I have no noticable digestion problems, but I keep hearing information that makes me consider this idea. From what I hear it can really increase the bodies digestion and nutrition absorption processes. So anyone ever used it? Tell me more.


Sounds intresting.

I'll try it if you try it... :um


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

thecurerules said:


> ABetterTomorrow said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used a diurectic like this. I have no noticable digestion problems, but I keep hearing information that makes me consider this idea. From what I hear it can really increase the bodies digestion and nutrition absorption processes. So anyone ever used it? Tell me more.
> ...


Is that sarcasm..It is difficult to detect on the internet. I think im going to give it a try though. Its not an enima or anything, You just drink it down.....worst comes to worse I'll be Jeff Daniels from Dumb and Dumber for a few days.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I was being dead serious. If you try it, post the results...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

you might find this post useful

http://www.ehowa.com/mythoughts/coloncleanse.shtml


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Lufega24 said:


> you might find this post useful
> 
> http://www.ehowa.com/mythoughts/coloncleanse.shtml


That was.... :um educational :cig But, it does make me think of all the crud that my body retains so I might give that a try... although, I doubt that I'd be able to fast for 5 days :fall not when I have to be around people that eat all day long :afr


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the site (were the toilet shots really necessary?)

It makes me not want to try it anymore though. Right now I am back into a weight lifting routine and eating as much as I can all the time. The idea of fasting for 5 days wont do.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I've ordered not too long ago a colon cleanse product with magnesium oxide as the ingredient. I get constipated usually several times a month and it was particularly bad at the time. I've been eating this fiber one cereal that has 14g of fiber per ½ a cup of cereal daily. It's the best non-pill/drug solution I've found so far but I still get constipated. So I ordered the magnesium oxide stuff and this works great better then anything else I've taken and you don't feel like its harming your body like most other laxatives I've taken in the past. The one in particular that I got was from a site like this one http://www.oasisadvancedwellness.com/pr ... owder.html. Seems there are many sites with this product all selling for the same amount. The fact that there were so many similar sites selling the same product like this with the same information made me feel like it was possibly a scam. I ordered it anyway after finding accounts of people using it on some blogs and other websites. They could of have been fake and maybe they were but atleast it is working for me. You can find medical sites that do claim magnesium oxide is good for constipation and cheaper products with this in it. With a bit of searching I've found this site https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/browse/sk ... sium+Oxide
Same ingredient and cheaper by far. If you find out the total magnesium oxide in both this one has more. You need to take a large number of these for it to work, for me it seems around 5,000 mg is a good amount. I figured it out based on the technique listed on that oxy-powder site. I haven't ordered from the vitamin shop but i'll most likely try it when the oxy-powder stuff runs out.


----------

